# RB26DETT heat exchanger



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys. Does anyone have an OEM heat exchanger lying around because he wants to sell me  

PN me pls



greetings svetlin


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

which heat exchanger? water to oil heat exchanger? If so I have 3.


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

you have pm


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

*push


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

*push


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

if you mean water to oil, then i have one aswel


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

can be closed have one. thanks to yvo


----------

